# Megaprocesor - Como funciona un procesador en una demo a super escala



## chclau (Jul 7, 2016)

Megaprocessor.

Aqui les pongo unos cuantos enlaces a este increible proyecto. 

NOTA: Esta todo en ingles

https://fpgasite.wordpress.com/2016/07/08/megaprocessor/


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 8, 2016)

orales cuanto tiempo y dinero le invirtio a ese proyecto


----------



## chclau (Jul 8, 2016)

Tiempo, no se, parece que bastante. Dinero, eso lo puedes ver en su sitio de Web. Mas de 40.000 libras esterlinas, o sea, mas de 50K Obamas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 8, 2016)

Aquellos de nosotros que ya llevamos algunos anos, sea en la electrónica o sea en la industria de semiconductores tenemos la ventaja que los procesadores de principios de los anos 1980 eran aún muy sencillos por ser imposible entonces integrar tantos transistores en un pedazo de silicio. Recuerdo de un colega, Filed Application Engineer en Motorola Semiconductores y a cargo de los FPGAs, también aún muy pequenos comparado con lo que existe hoy en día, realizo la implementación del procesador 68000. Ese procesador, cuando salió, imprecionaba por la inmensa cantidad de transistores para su implementación, esos 68000 transistores que definieron su nombre. Recuerdo que en los laboratorios de desarrollo de componentes de Motorola o National Semiconductores, usaban mesas muy grandes de vidrio opaco y fuentes de alimentación de luz detrás, para analizar cada una de las mascaras que se irían a usar en la producción. En ese tiempo era aún posible depositar las mascaras individuales completas en una mesa tal.
El Megaprocesador me paree una idea genial para mostrar de forma visual lo que ocurre en un procesador. Bajando la frecuencia del reloj a 1 Hz, realmente es posible para el ser humano seguir el flujo de los datos en instrucciones en su ruta por el procesador!
Gracias por ese enlace!


----------

